# A SARMS Overview.Building Muscle & Losing Fat with SARMs!



## maniac0614 (Sep 27, 2012)

A review of Ostarine and the mechanisms of SARMS theories by Dave Palumbo.





I must get at least five emails every day asking me how to maximize muscle gains while minimizing side effects associated with the enhancement process. I use the term ?process? to describe the whatever-it-takes attitude that most ultra-determined men and women have when it comes to adding new lean muscle tissue to their physiques. While most people will do pretty much anything (no matter what the cost) to achieve the physique of their dreams, many (particularly women) draw the line when it comes to the masculinizing side effects of anabolic steroids. And while facial hair growth, a deeper voice, and thicker jawline might be enough to scare away the majority of women; most men will run for the hills, as well, when confronted with the prospect of male pattern baldness, enlarged prostates and severe cystic acne. 




Is there a solution to this game of Russian Roulette that many of us play with our bodies? Until recently, there was not. However, the discovery of a new class of drugs known as Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators (or SARMs) has changed all the rules that physique athletes play by. Like anabolic steroids, SARMs bind to muscle cell nuclear receptors and instruct the nucleus to ramp up protein synthesis. When Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators bind to the receptor, they demonstrate anabolic (hypertrophic) activity in both muscle and bone, making them ideal candidates for androgen replacement therapy, muscle wasting, treating osteoporosis, and building lean skeletal muscle. Incredibly, this class of drugs does all this without any of the negative androgenic side effects of anabolic steroids. Unfortunately, at this early stage of development, the exact mechanisms of tissue selective activity are not entirely understood, nor are the full scope of their pharmacokinetic and pharmacodynamic activities.





At this stage of development there are no SARMs available on the legitimate pharmaceutical market, although one (Ostarine) has made it into the third and last phase of clinical trials. Luckily, however, legitimate SARMs are available for purchase through various peptide companies on the web. In fact, legitimate Ostarine can be found under the code name MK-2866. Being the inquisitive scientist I am, I visited Osta-Gain website and I purchased several 30mL bottles of MK-2866 and I proceeded to take 30mg per day for a 60 day period of time. I also had 2 friends use 30mg per day for 60 days, as well. What all three of us noticed was that we gained muscle while losing fat. Personally, I added 7lbs of lean muscle (and actually got leaner). During this time period, people constantly approached me at shows and asked if I was planning on competing again. Now, as most of you know, I?m always very lean so it?s not very compelling evidence for me to report that I got leaner. My two friends, however, also added muscle and got leaner. Friend A (male) gained 10lbs of weight while losing 6% bodyfat. The amazing thing was that he didn?t even change his diet. Friend B (female) gained an astounding 5lbs of weight and lost 3% bodyfat. She was thrilled with the results because she had been struggling to add a single pound of muscle over the last six months and she simply refuses to use any anabolic steroids. And all her gains came without a single side effect she could speak of. Now, you may be reading this and saying to yourself, this is just too good to be true. Well, I encourage people to be skeptical of all claims made by anyone (even me). The best advice I can give you is to go out and give MK-2866 a try and report your results on the Rx Muscle forums. I?d highly recommend you purchase from Osta-Gain. I like the fact that all their products are all ?made in the USA? and there?s no need to worry about potential contaminants that routinely are found in Chinese-manufactured goods.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 19, 2012)

rep codes are now in effect

use any rep codes to get 20% off

osta-gain.com


----------

